# Southern Variabilis Viv



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

Not-so-patiently awaiting the arrival of 3 Southern Variabilis.  This is their new digs.


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

Having problems getting pics to upload. Will post when I get it figured out


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

There we go. Geez. I think I am photo impaired.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice background and woodwork. Should look pretty good when the terrestrials start growing in. What is the cord in the viv?


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

The cord is my temp/humidity gage. I need to get it to stay against the glass. I have a couple of plants that should crawl up the back and fill in the rest of the viv shortly.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Blk said:


> The cord is my temp/humidity gage. I need to get it to stay against the glass. I have a couple of plants that should crawl up the back and fill in the rest of the viv shortly.


You aren't going to need it down the line.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have yet to ever use a humidity gauge. I do love my point and shoot infrared thermometer.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I have yet to ever use a humidity gauge. I do love my point and shoot infrared thermometer.


That's a must in the land of the Frog, the gun is an investment along with a room thermometer from a hard wear store.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Your tank looks nice... It has sort of a similar look to the tank I put together recently for a group of Variabilis I am expecting as well.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nicely done. My only recommendation is some broad leaved plants like philodendron. 

Your gonna love the southerns btw. Definitely my favorite frog, extremely bright and bold.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Your frogs are going to enjoy that Viv. I'll second what Adam said. I'll try to fit some clippings in the box with them. You and Lizard Licker are gonna love these guys. You're both going out on the same day too! Oh, and Adam knows what he's talking about as my frogs are progeny of his frogs. Cool to see thre generations of Southern Variabilis love in one thread.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I have yet to ever use a humidity gauge. I do love my point and shoot infrared thermometer.


I have yet to find an inexpensive humidity gauge that is accurate. I'm with you on the point and shoot IR thermo though, everyone should have one.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

thedude said:


> Very nicely done. My only recommendation is some broad leaved plants like philodendron.
> 
> Your gonna love the southerns btw. Definitely my favorite frog, extremely bright and bold.


This is what I was told when I was setting up my tank. I went with mostly plants with darker coloring so they would contrast with the frogs nicely. 

I got a really cool looking dark purple philo. I also went with Syngonium sp. Llano-Carti Road for some plants with broader leaves. If you can fit some in your tank I would definitely take their advice.

Good luck with your frogs OP.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

I almost wish I'd gone with varis for my new tank, Doug, but I'm looking forward to the fants a whole lot myself.


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

Tank looks good, did I miss the size of it?



LizardLicker said:


> This is what I was told when I was setting up my tank. I went with mostly plants with darker coloring so they would contrast with the frogs nicely.
> 
> I got a really cool looking dark purple philo. I also went with Syngonium sp. Llano-Carti Road for some plants with broader leaves. If you can fit some in your tank I would definitely take their advice.
> 
> Good luck with your frogs OP.


Pics of your tank anywhere lizard? I'm getting Southern's myself in several months and trying to get as many ideas as possible.


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

LizardLicker said:


> This is what I was told when I was setting up my tank. I went with mostly plants with darker coloring so they would contrast with the frogs nicely.
> 
> I got a really cool looking dark purple philo. I also went with Syngonium sp. Llano-Carti Road for some plants with broader leaves. If you can fit some in your tank I would definitely take their advice.
> 
> Good luck with your frogs OP.


I tried to stay away from too much green because of the colors of the frogs. I had a begonia, but it looked huge in there! Moved it to my sons leuc tank. Hope you enjoy your newbies!


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

mkitchen said:


> Tank looks good, did I miss the size of it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a 12x12x18 Exoterra. Hopefully they will be happy there!


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Your frogs are going to enjoy that Viv. I'll second what Adam said. I'll try to fit some clippings in the box with them. You and Lizard Licker are gonna love these guys. You're both going out on the same day too! Oh, and Adam knows what he's talking about as my frogs are progeny of his frogs. Cool to see thre generations of Southern Variabilis love in one thread.


Thanks Doug.

Aww. Feels like one big southern variabilis family  clipping would be great. I did have a begonia in there but it seemed overwhelming


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> I have yet to ever use a humidity gauge. I do love my point and shoot infrared thermometer.


I might have withdrawals without my gauge. I feel lost not knowing what is going on in there


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

LizardLicker said:


> This is what I was told when I was setting up my tank. I went with mostly plants with darker coloring so they would contrast with the frogs nicely.
> 
> I got a really cool looking dark purple philo. I also went with Syngonium sp. Llano-Carti Road for some plants with broader leaves. If you can fit some in your tank I would definitely take their advice.
> 
> Good luck with your frogs OP.


Where did you get purple philo? I was having a hard time finding plants that aren't green


----------



## RichardSimm (Dec 10, 2012)

I haven't been able to put my Viv together yet but I did find several at least mostly red or purple Broms. If you were to have predominantly red and purple Broms combined green and colored ground covers you should have plenty of contrast and viewing opertunities.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

mkitchen said:


> Tank looks good, did I miss the size of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of your tank anywhere lizard? I'm getting Southern's myself in several months and trying to get as many ideas as possible.


I don't have any online right now. I can start a thread if you want to see it though. It still needs to grow in a bit, but it looks ok. 



Blk said:


> I tried to stay away from too much green because of the colors of the frogs. I had a begonia, but it looked huge in there! Moved it to my sons leuc tank. Hope you enjoy your newbies!


Is your tank a 12x12x18" ? I have a group of 5 coming so I have a little more room to plant. I hope you enjoy your frogs as well. Thanks for posting your tank photos.


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

RichardSimm said:


> I haven't been able to put my Viv together yet but I did find several at least mostly red or purple Broms. If you were to have predominantly red and purple Broms combined green and colored ground covers you should have plenty of contrast and viewing opertunities.


The broms I have are all supposed to have quite a bit of red or burgundy coloring. Apparently some of them were not in good lighting before being sent to me. Hopefully they will color up soon


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

LizardLicker said:


> I don't have any online right now. I can start a thread if you want to see it though. It still needs to grow in a bit, but it looks ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your tank a 12x12x18" ? I have a group of 5 coming so I have a little more room to plant. I hope you enjoy your frogs as well. Thanks for posting your tank photos.


Yes it is 12x12x18. Would love to see photos of yours also!


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Blk said:


> Where did you get purple philo? I was having a hard time finding plants that aren't green


Sorry, I missed this post. I got it from Mike at Glass Box Tropicals. I also got a couple darker purplish-green begonias that are sort of metallic looking. Purple and dark red are pretty strong colors in my tank.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks great. I love the broms.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Blk said:


> Yes it is 12x12x18. Would love to see photos of yours also!


It looks great but tats a wee bit small for 5 in a 12 x 12 x 18.

You may want to add some glass "custard cups" on the bottom.... snuggled down in the leaf litter.

These are those little glass 6 oz. 3" dia glass cups like you can get at wall mart.

Its funny but Northerns/ Highland HATE using the glass substrate cups...

but all my male Southerns love them and will transport every tad they can find down into the glass cups. (glass = much better than plastic) 

I have had up to 12 cups stacked 2 high completely covering the open space on a floor of a 18 x 18 x 24 and the males will keep bring the tads down out of the broms.


Cheers!
Todd


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

Venutus1 said:


> It looks great but tats a wee bit small for 5 in a 12 x 12 x 18.
> 
> You may want to add some glass "custard cups" on the bottom.... snuggled down in the leaf litter.
> 
> ...


Would a pond feature be just as effective for this or is there something special about these glass cups for some reason?


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

Venutus1 said:


> It looks great but tats a wee bit small for 5 in a 12 x 12 x 18.
> 
> You may want to add some glass "custard cups" on the bottom.... snuggled down in the leaf litter.
> 
> ...


I will only have 3 in this enclosure, so hopefully the size is ok. I will try the custard cups!


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

Venutus1 said:


> It looks great but tats a wee bit small for 5 in a 12 x 12 x 18.
> 
> You may want to add some glass "custard cups" on the bottom.... snuggled down in the leaf litter.
> 
> ...


Has anybody else used the custard cups for southerns?


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

The Southern's arrived today! Yay!

Thanks Doug!

The male has been out and about. He also ate some fruit flies already.

One probable female has staked out her place in the film canister. The other female is still hiding out in the back. Couldn't get a pic of her.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pics. You're gonna love them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice! The zookeeper came through for you! Aren't Dougs great?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I held these guys back all winter, some of the males were already calling. I'm confident I got BLK a 1.2 group. LizardLicker got some frogs too but I won't steal his thunder. They are such awesome frogs.


----------



## RichardSimm (Dec 10, 2012)

Those pics make me even more anxious for this fall when I can finally get a group of these awesome little frogs. Well done on producing these little gems Zookeeper,


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Love the Southern's! Beautiful frogs! Nice work Doug! Congrads Blk!

-Chris


----------



## Blk (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Doug! I am so excited that you were able to give me a good idea of sexes! You're the best...except of course for the other Doug 



ZookeeperDoug said:


> I held these guys back all winter, some of the males were already calling. I'm confident I got BLK a 1.2 group. LizardLicker got some frogs too but I won't steal his thunder. They are such awesome frogs.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

love your pics. they're gorgeous frogs!


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep, I am happy with mine. Yours look great Blk. 

I just realized I called my viv thread the same thing you did. I apologize for that. I didn't mean to do it. Sorry if I confused anyone.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Congrats in the new frogs, they are stunners! What an awesome species. Now get the busy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

